# Do I have to join a club to do TTs?



## 3narf (23 Jul 2016)

Or do I register with British Cycling or something?

I've repeatedly tried to join my local club (because I like the shirt) but I've given up with them.

Thx


----------



## Sharky (23 Jul 2016)

The initial answer is yes, you have to belong to a club affiliated to Cycling Time Trials.
But there are events called "Come & Try"
https://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/articles/view/37
But you'd have to research to find out if there are any in your area.

Alternatively, just turn up at an evening 10 and ask if you can ride. As long as it is not an "Open " events, it will be enter on the night and the organising club will either let you ride or likely offer you membership. Either way you'll make some contacts.


----------



## speccy1 (23 Jul 2016)

3narf said:


> Or do I register with British Cycling or something?
> 
> I've repeatedly tried to join my local club (because I like the shirt) but I've given up with them.
> 
> Thx


You can register with BC, but it isn`t really necessary.

Why can`t you join your local club? Sounds a bit odd to me, clubs are usually crying out for new members - it keeps them going.

Not all TT`s are the same, some are "friendly" where anybody can pay their money and take part, others are limited to the club that arranges them and it`s members


----------



## screenman (23 Jul 2016)

3narf said:


> Or do I register with British Cycling or something?
> 
> I've repeatedly tried to join my local club (because I like the shirt) but I've given up with them.
> 
> ...



I would imagine you have not tried very hard, just turn up for one of their events and ask if you can help in any way. They will soon have you in once they realise that you are prepared to put in as well as take out.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Jul 2016)

How have you tried to join?

Seems to me some clubs are not very good at responding to internet-based communication, even though they may be welcoming of new members.

I know it's a bit old-fashioned and a bit daunting, but the best way is to turn up at a ride and make yourself known.


----------



## palinurus (24 Jul 2016)

Generally the easiest way to get started is just turn up at a local evening 10 and ride, information about club TTs is usually posted on the clubs website. Turn up a good 45 mins or more before the start time posted. The host club will charge you a pound or two extra for entry and you will ride as a 'come and try' entrant. You can generally do this a couple of times, after this they'll expect you to join if you want to take it further.


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Jul 2016)

The local TT's are not governed by BC but by CTT. You don't need to be a club member although on a busy event organising club members get preference. You are asked if you are a club member and state you are unattached. For that matter you can also road race and race in crits that are organised by clubs affiliated to BC and TLI without being a club member.


----------



## BSRU (24 Jul 2016)

The local 10 mile TT to you, the one on Cirencester Road next to the A419, changed it's rules last year.
Anyone wanting to take part needs to be a member of a CTT affiliated club in order to ride(apart from the "come and try" TTs, helmets and rear lights are also compulsory.
Also on busy nights SRC/CCC members have priority.


----------



## Big T (24 Jul 2016)

Hacienda71 said:


> The local TT's are not governed by BC but by CTT. You don't need to be a club member although on a busy event organising club members get preference. You are asked if you are a club member and state you are unattached. For that matter you can also road race and race in crits that are organised by clubs affiliated to BC and TLI without being a club member.



I don't think that's right. To ride a CTT time trial, you have to be a member of a club, not necessarily the promoting club. Some members of other clubs can do private trials, but random riders who just turn up and want to ride can't. This is because of insurance. If you are a member of a CTT affiliated club, then you are covered, if you aren't then you are not.The only circumstances where you don't have to be a member of a club are if the event is designated as a Come and Try It event.


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Jul 2016)

Big T said:


> I don't think that's right. To ride a CTT time trial, you have to be a member of a club, not necessarily the promoting club. Some members of other clubs can do private trials, but random riders who just turn up and want to ride can't. This is because of insurance. If you are a member of a CTT affiliated club, then you are covered, if you aren't then you are not.The only circumstances where you don't have to be a member of a club are if the event is designated as a Come and Try It event.


Well the clubs around here must be breaching CTT regs then. 
www.westmeadteam88.co.uk
Absolutely no issue riding unattached and if you have a look at who rides you have everyone from a number of world champions to unattached Joe Bloggs failing to break evens.


----------



## Cuchilo (11 Aug 2016)

Someone has actually thought of this problem and affiliated a club that everyone is already a member of by default . I think they called it the new tters cc or something along those lines . I found this out when i first started but soon found a club i liked so joined them instead .


----------



## jamma (22 Aug 2016)

I know my club lets some people on who are come and try but after 3 trys you have to join a ctt club


----------



## 3narf (19 Feb 2017)

Where do I find a list of events in my area?


----------



## Cuchilo (19 Feb 2017)

3narf said:


> Where do I find a list of events in my area?


https://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/find-events
Or
https://www.riderhq.com/events


----------



## palinurus (19 Feb 2017)

3narf said:


> Where do I find a list of events in my area?



Open events through the CTT

But generally most people do their first TTs with club events, these events tend to be listed on club websites/ Facebook pages etc. Find out which clubs are near you and whether they run a series of TTs, usually these are scheduled on weekday evenings between April and mid-August (here's an example- Cheltenham CC)


----------



## Ian H (19 Feb 2017)

Club events can be declared as 'come-and-try', and are then open to all comers. However there's generally a reluctance to have too many come-and-tries' as the idea is to introduce riders who then join up for further events.


----------

